# So we did it!! The dreaded Schnauzer cut!



## Vikki and Audrey (Jan 12, 2005)

Hi all, it's been a while since I posted although I still come on and look through the pics of some of the cutie pies on here!

I know a lot of you will think I'm quite mad, but I have been having problems with Audrey's hair - it's so cold here, and every time I put her in a sweater or coat, she knots up something chronic and takes me ages to comb through, making both of us miserable.

So I decided to take a drastic step and put her in a Schnauzer cut for the rest of the winter and then let her fluff out again come spring. I figured I would post her results in case it helps someone else either decide to move forward with it..... or not!! :blush: 

I actually LOVE it!! She looks super svelt and then has these fluffy thunder thighs. She seems to love it too, and those torturous combing sessions are a thing of the past - at least for now.

Here she is (hope the images work!!):


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

She looks very cute in that hair cut!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh she is adorable!!! LOVE the cut!


----------



## domino_angel (Apr 17, 2008)

LOL! :biggrin: Oh my goodness, it's kind of strange looking, but it's so CUTE! I dig it!


----------



## rmwms (Aug 6, 2007)

Absolutely adorable. I love that cut on her!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What a cutie! Who knows? She may start a trend!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I am sorry but, you need to add more photos, she is just so darn cute!!! 

MORE photos please.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

She looks really cute in that cut. I love it. :biggrin:


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

She makes a beautiful white schnauzer!

I often cut down Wolfie (more a sport poodle cut) and he grows back so darn fast, it seems never ending....clip, grow, clip, grow.

Thanks for sharing the pictures!


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

she looks adorable :wub:! i love the way they did her face and i quite like the shorter ears


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

That cut looks great on her. She looks so cute. :wub:


----------



## Brooks (Jun 27, 2005)

I think he's adorable! :wub: But I have to say I love the Schnauzer cut! That is actually the cut I get on my Tucker. I'm awful when it comes to brushing him every day, plus I think long hair on his legs and a short hair on his body is the cutest thing ever! It suits his playful personality.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

She's ADORABLE!! I want to see more pics of this cutie!! Actually, I'm seriously thinking to doing something similar on mine. Kind of a cross between the Cosy cut and the Tchelsi and Tatumn cut.


----------



## Vikki and Audrey (Jan 12, 2005)

Well I'm glad people like it - I do prefer her in a Maltese puppy cut, but this is SO EASY!!!!! :thumbsup: 
We were out yesterday with her in a jacket, came home and not a knot in sight. yay! :chili: 

In this pic you can see how short we went on the body and neck - she gets awful knots where she itches behind the ears. Problem solved!




Here you can see how the legs fluff out - when she has a coat on she looks like she could be fluffy all over. It's also totally adorable in person.


----------



## Vikki and Audrey (Jan 12, 2005)

I tried to get pics of her standing up, but she was giving me the 'what are you trying to do to me' looks.

This is the best I could get to show the body:










From above:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

She looks adorable in her new cut! :wub:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:wub: :wub: Could she get any cuter :wub: :wub: 
Love the cut, she looks like perfection :Sooo cute: :Sooo cute: :Sooo cute:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

awww...Audrey looks really cute in her new hair'do!!!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

So good to hear from you, Vikki. Audrey looks gorgeous!
xoxoxo


----------



## Vikki and Audrey (Jan 12, 2005)

QUOTE (KAG @ Jan 12 2009, 04:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=704454


> So good to hear from you, Vikki. Audrey looks gorgeous!
> xoxoxo[/B]


Oh my, look at those 3!!! There is nothing cuter than a small, fluffy, white dog. Love them!! :wub:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Awww, she looks darling in her new cut!! What an adorable little girl!! :tender:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Vicki, I think Audrey is beautiful with her coat or not. I love the Cosy? (Schnauzer) cut.


----------



## briones1980 (Aug 21, 2008)

Audrey looks amazing... Thanks for sharing the new haircut photos!

:wub:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

She looks devine, little cutie.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I love her cut! She looks adorable! :wub:


----------

